# How to Speed Up Your Charge, The Easy Way



## Cruiserdude

PLEASE NOTE: I did not write these scripts, I do not take credit for them, neither do I provide support for them. They were not written specifically for the Droid Charge, and I can in now way guarantee that they will work for you. Feel free to ask questions here, but any questions about the workings of the script or device-related issues should be directed at the original poster of the linked thread.

Now that that's out of the way, if you're anything like me, you're still not fully satisfied with your Charge's performance. Sure, the GB update made it a good bit better, but it still lags from time to time. I have a ton of apps, and am running Tweakstock with Boost's ICS theme on imnuts PBJ kernel, and performance was still pretty hit-and-miss. I would get random slowdowns/hangups, and certain apps would take nearly a minute to fully open. Multitasking slowed it down, and I found myself having to kill processes manually quite often.

After using the ICS test build, it was clear to me that 512mb of RAM is not insufficient, as many people suggest. Those who have tried it know that ICS makes this phone fly, and even heavy multitasking doesn't slow it down at all. Part of this is due to the relatively low overhead of a clean, optimized AOSP build. This confirmed my suspicions that what we need is not more RAM, but a significant overhaul in our memory and process management to improve resource usage and availability. As great as imnuts' kernel is, it does not currently have a great deal of changes in this area, and I have found things like V6 Supercharger and Loopy to just make things worse over time. As such, I haven't used such scripts in some time, yet my phone still was quite frustrating to use at times. Of course we all want ICS, but it had gotten to where I literally couldn't wait for it because GB was just performing so terribly for me.

So I did a great deal of poking around into how exactly Android manages its resources, and came across this article from pikachu01 at xda: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18549017 It's a great read, and really gets into the various tweaks available on the software side to improve Android's performance, and gives you a better idea of what exactly devs are talking about when they describe certain things they have done, and help you decide whether you want to use them or not. After studying it for awhile, I decided to try pikachu01's Thunderbolt Script, found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1296927 The file you want is at the bottom of the first post, the last one in the list, Thunderbolt-CWM.

Make sure you do a data backup first, and have disabled all other init.d scripts (like V6, Loopy, etc). You also should be comfortable using CWM, as this will require you to manually mount data, and the only way to undo them is to simply reflash your ROM. The instructions mention running a remount script, yet these appear to be device specific and there is not one for our device. I would highly advise you not attempt this step, and just do the sqlite_optimize script. The other components of the script run automatically. I didn't try the other scripts in the post or the one below it, as they appear to be rather device specific and not a good idea. However, if you're somewhat adventurous, feel free to try and report back. That's how I found this out in the first place, I had no idea if it would brick my phone or not, but I ran it anyway and have had good results for the past few days, as have a few others I've recommended it to in the chatroom.

After flashing the script package, my phone improved considerably, the launcher doesn't freeze up anymore, and I can now play games while multitasking that were previously unplayable even with everything killed. Again, your results may vary, but I found this greatly improved my phone's memory and app management, which is what I sought to do. So give it a shot and see what you think.

Lastly, lane32x suggested that I try re-odexing my phone. Odexing, as you may know, essentially pre-caches all of your apps, so the cache does not take as long to build on boot, and when you first open an app. But doing so centralizes the index, preventing you from modifying system apks, so you deodex if you plan on modding any of this. But once you've got your ROM, theme, and accessories set up how you want, re-odexing may provide a bit of a boost. You can do it through Titanium Backup Pro by going to the menu, clicking "More", then "Integrate sys Dalvik into ROM", and of course the "Undo" option is right below it. There is also an app called OdexMe that may work, though I have not tried it (Google it), or you can do it manually. Once again, results may vary, and backup first, but I find great results and you may as well. Just make sure you're done with any themeing or modding of your ROM, as you'll want to be deodexed for that.

To summarize, these tweaks are simply the result of a little experimentation and being willing to try things that other people have made. I did not make any of these tools, do not support them, and cannot guarantee the results. Feel free to experiment further and post your results, good or bad. Thanks to pikachu01 and those who helped him with the Thunderbolt script package, thanks to lane32x for the odexing suggestion, and thanks to all our great devs and users who make the community what it is. I hope this helps everyone else have a more usable, less frustrating phone while we all wait for the awesomeness of functional ICS!


----------



## blakec432

I would like to say, I have done both of these things that Cruiser here has mentioned, and can second that both speed up your phone SO much!!!


----------



## andrewjt19

Looking forward to it...I'm currently running tweakstock v1.2, boost's ics theme v2, with imnuts PBJ kernel, V6 supercharger and ics fugu tweak.. My phone is the fastest and most stable I've ever seen.. It is ext4 deodexed.. Will try this and report back. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19

Is there anyone who knows the adb command to odex the system? Something similar to what Danalo did on xda for deodexing... His method can be found http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1368868here

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## blakec432

andrewjt19 said:


> Looking forward to it...I'm currently running tweakstock v1.2, boost's ics theme v2, with imnuts PBJ kernel, V6 supercharger and ics fugu tweak.. My phone is the fastest and most stable I've ever seen.. It is ext4 deodexed.. Will try this and report back. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I highly recommend that you don't try Thunderbolt with all the tweaks you currently have. I would remove them first. I just see major problems in your future if you don't.


----------



## lane32x

andrewjt19 said:


> Is there anyone who knows the adb command to odex the system? Something similar to what Danalo did on xda for deodexing... His method can be found http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1368868here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I don't have the ADB way, but as an FYI, the pay-for version of Titanium Backup (Pro) can re Odex your system.
Menu -> More -> Integrate Sys Dalvick into ROM

Edit: The reason this is a good way to do it is that if you get a new theme for your rom, it's easy to use Titanium Backup Pro to DEodex before applying themes.


----------



## Birthofahero

How can you disable fugu?


----------



## Cruiserdude

Honestly I would just backup /data and reflash your ROM if you have a number of tweaks/scripts already applied. This package includes a modified version of Fugu, so it may be alright, but its so easy to backup and advanced restore > data that I'd just do that so you start fresh. This is much better for me than stock, just the kernel, or Fugu+Loopy+V6. So I would at least give it a shot, as backing up and restoring data in CWM takes all the risk out of flashing stuff like this.


----------



## goonies21

Birthofahero said:


> How can you disable fugu?


*Undo for the latest EP4D OTA:*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...1&d=1322591698 This will undo fugu


----------



## Birthofahero

Ya I just wiped and did a clean install of eclipse, pbj and thunderbolt. So far it's super quick and responsive. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19

blakec432 said:


> I highly recommend that you don't try Thunderbolt with all the tweaks you currently have. I would remove them first. I just see major problems in your future if you don't.


Yea, I'm not saying I would use this setup... I would wipe everything clean and try the thunderbolt by itself and compare that speed to now... Thanks though-can't wait.. Is there any devs who could offer the commands in adb to re-odex. I prefer adb to any apps no offense to anyone, just think its more thorough.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## sonsai

thanks for this it really sped up my phone. good find and easy to apply


----------



## dwitherell

andrewjt19 said:


> Yea, I'm not saying I would use this setup... I would wipe everything clean and try the thunderbolt by itself and compare that speed to now... Thanks though-can't wait.. Is there any devs who could offer the commands in adb to re-odex. I prefer adb to any apps no offense to anyone, just think its more thorough.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


You might be able to get something together using information found *here* - not sure though.


----------



## hazard209

Good call with the odexing. Using it with loopy and a few build.prop tweaks I've picked up from around the net. That with a little overclocking is making this phone fly faster than I've ever had it.


----------



## SuperJon

So, do we have to run the optimize script after every reboot? Or does it stick after the first time?


----------



## shrike1978

In reference to the remount script, the device specific part seems to be which mounts are used, and not the options. If it tries to remount a mount point that isn't there, it will just fail that line and move. I'm not responsible for any damage, blah, blah, blah, but the i9000 remount looks like it has the same mount points that the Charge has. I'm running it on my phone with no issues whatsoever. I can't say for sure that the remount doing anything significant, but after installing this tweak over Eclipse (I removed the built in 99tweak first), running the sqlite optimize script, and setting up the remount script to run on boot, this is the smoothest I've ever seen this phone run. There is zero lag. The screen transitions are as smooth as I used to have on my iPhone. I was skeptical at first, but count me as a believer now.


----------



## shrike1978

SuperJon said:


> So, do we have to run the optimize script after every reboot? Or does it stick after the first time?


It's something to run periodically. It defrags and reorganizes the sqlite db files to make them a little quicker. They aren't going to get significantly fragmented very quickly, so think of it as a once in a while thing.


----------



## Cruiserdude

shrike1978 said:


> In reference to the remount script, the device specific part seems to be which mounts are used, and not the options. If it tries to remount a mount point that isn't there, it will just fail that line and move. I'm not responsible for any damage, blah, blah, blah, but the i9000 remount looks like it has the same mount points that the Charge has. I'm running it on my phone with no issues whatsoever. I can't say for sure that the remount doing anything significant, but after installing this tweak over Eclipse (I removed the built in 99tweak first), running the sqlite optimize script, and setting up the remount script to run on boot, this is the smoothest I've ever seen this phone run. There is zero lag. The screen transitions are as smooth as I used to have on my iPhone. I was skeptical at first, but count me as a believer now.


That's great to know, shrike, thanks for trying it out. Again, that same attitude is how I found this in the first place, being willing to try something that looked like it may work. I looked at the contents of the script and have to agree with you, it looks the same. I went ahead and tried it as well, didn't cause any problems though I have to say I didn't notice a significant improvement, though such things are hard to quantify once its snappy and doesn't lag up often. Anyway, thanks for pointing that out, I'll use it for the next day or so, and edit the original post if I find it to not cause issues. I'm really glad to hear this is working so well for ya, glad I could help you and everyone else!


----------



## trparky

I'd be careful using the remount script, there's parts of it that I don't like. There's no mention of "check=no" in any of the remount scripts, I read somewhere that if you don't have that in the mounting of the file system you could end up having a corrupted file system.


----------



## shrike1978

trparky said:


> I'd be careful using the remount script, there's parts of it that I don't like. There's no mention of "check=no" in any of the remount scripts, I read somewhere that if you don't have that in the mounting of the file system you could end up having a corrupted file system.


I would think quite the opposite if anything. Having check options causes the bitmaps to be checked for integrity upon mount. However, even the man page for mount calls the check useless. It also states that recent kernels have removed check options entirely, so in all probability, check=no does nothing at all.

http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_mount.htm


----------



## scarygood536

I had fugu enabled and I'm running eclipse with imnuts pbj kernel. I flashed this. No problems. I didn't wipe anything I just mounted /data and /system flashed. of course i backed up. I dont notice too much of a difference (probably because im @ 1400mhz overclock).

EDIT:MY camera app got fudged up after this. It doesn't look like eclipse camera anymore. It also is locked on the front camera and force closes after pressing home button. Also, The messaging app locked up upon launch.


----------



## Cruiserdude

That's most likely due to your overclock and all the filesystem protections and such being disabled in the interest of performance. Try wiping and reflashing your rom, disable any built-in init.d scripts, mount everything and flash thunderbolt, and keep your overclock to 1.2ghz. Its generally unwise to push the chip to a higher speed than a manufacturer has if stability is your goal, and the highest I've seen a stock Hummingbird is 1.2ghz.


----------



## andrewjt19

So I flashed tweakstock 1.1 again through odin and installed imnuts pbj kernel and flashed the thunderbolt script in cwm. I also have titanium, where does it say I can reodex? And also I couldn't find the sqlite script. Advice please

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## scarygood536

Cruiserdude said:


> That's most likely due to your overclock and all the filesystem protections and such being disabled in the interest of performance. Try wiping and reflashing your rom, disable any built-in init.d scripts, mount everything and flash thunderbolt, and keep your overclock to 1.2ghz. Its generally unwise to push the chip to a higher speed than a manufacturer has if stability is your goal, and the highest I've seen a stock Hummingbird is 1.2ghz.


I thought I read the hummingbird can was designed to handle 1.6GHz max. I've seen a lot of forums where the hummingbird was sable running higher than 1.2ghz. My phone is stable besides the camera app, which i rarely use. My messaging app works now. And I can't reproduce the failed launch. I will eventually wipe and reflash once a new rom comes out, but I've been flashing so much lately that I just want a complete phone and not have to restore everything unless i have to.


----------



## shrike1978

scarygood536 said:


> I thought I read the hummingbird can was designed to handle 1.6GHz max. I've seen a lot of forums where the hummingbird was sable running higher than 1.2ghz. My phone is stable besides the camera app, which i rarely use. My messaging app works now. And I can't reproduce the failed launch. I will eventually wipe and reflash once a new rom comes out, but I've been flashing so much lately that I just want a complete phone and not have to restore everything unless i have to.


Hummingbird is not a single chip. The chip in this phone is only guaranteed to 1GHz. Even if they have them that can go to 1.6, they don't guarantee it in this application. Every silicon is different, and can take different levels of clock, and this phone won't get the highest yield ones because, by spec, it doesn't need it. Just because chips exist that can handle 1.6 doesn't mean that every one can.


----------



## bwheelies

I flashed this yesterday and it works well. I am on stock EP4D with PBJ 115. OC'ed to 1.3GHz. Fully Odexed and nothing removed. Very stable and quick. Also, Skype works really well with this setup. My friends have reported the picture coming in crystal clear as opposed to pixelated on other setups I have used. Not sure if it is the kernel or this script though.

Either way, it gets my approval.


----------



## Birthofahero

I am getting occasional redraw after coming from certain games and apps, most recently tiny tower and mx video player. I don't want to apply v6 or loopy due to possible compatibility issues, is anyone experiencing this?

I will say apps open much much quicker and that overall I like the tweak. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## scarygood536

Birthofahero said:


> I am getting occasional redraw after coming from certain games and apps, most recently tiny tower and mx video player. I don't want to apply v6 or loopy due to possible compatibility issues, is anyone experiencing this?
> 
> I will say apps open much much quicker and that overall I like the tweak.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


my redraws are so quick i never really notice them. never have i had the app draw redraw on me. I have an occasional launcher FC (rarely), but really doesn't pose much of a problem and really isnt that annoying as it is just a pop up and the launch really doesn't close


----------



## murd0ck

Thanks for the tip. lately my charge has seemed a bit sluggish and this seems to have helped.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero

Im also getting some acore fc's. Not sure whats going on.


----------



## bwheelies

I reflashed stock with PBJ. Not a fan of the aforementioned redraws and random sluggishness with Tbolt scripts.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Birthofahero said:


> I am getting occasional redraw after coming from certain games and apps, most recently tiny tower and mx video player. I don't want to apply v6 or loopy due to possible compatibility issues, is anyone experiencing this?
> 
> I will say apps open much much quicker and that overall I like the tweak.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I will occasionally get a launcher redraw after resource heavy games or apps, I'm assuming this is due to the LMK tweaks and OOM settings. V6 keeps your launcher in memory, whereas this frees up that memory if necessary, which is preferable to the slowdowns and lags such intensive apps used to have. I find it redraws pretty quickly, and isn't too laggy during that time.

I haven't had any other slowdowns or lags to speak of, still running great for me. Not sure what's causing the acore FC's there, do you have an OC/UV setting that occasionally freezes or hot boots the phone? What ROM are you running? Just trying to help you figure this out, as I'd love for you to have the same great experience I'm still having.


----------



## Birthofahero

Cruiserdude said:


> I will occasionally get a launcher redraw after resource heavy games or apps, I'm assuming this is due to the LMK tweaks and OOM settings. V6 keeps your launcher in memory, whereas this frees up that memory if necessary, which is preferable to the slowdowns and lags such intensive apps used to have. I find it redraws pretty quickly, and isn't too laggy during that time.
> 
> I haven't had any other slowdowns or lags to speak of, still running great for me. Not sure what's causing the acore FC's there, do you have an OC/UV setting that occasionally freezes or hot boots the phone? What ROM are you running? Just trying to help you figure this out, as I'd love for you to have the same great experience I'm still having.


I appreciate the help. 
Right now I am running eclipse with pbj overclocked to 1.2 with noop and ondemand. 
I agree with everything you said, the redraws are pretty quick. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cruiserdude

Hmm, could be a number of things. I haven't used Eclipse, but from what I understand its still coming together, so it could be that, especially if it has significant framework changes.

Also, could be your oc/uv setting lead to some instability, causing corruption. Remember that this script does disable some elements of file system protection in the event of a sudden crash, as this can really improve performance and is unnecessary on a stable system.

I would recommend doing a wipe and reflash your current rom, your data, and the script, but without any oc/uv, and see if the problem reoccurs. If so, could be the rom. Again, I doubt the script itself is solely at fault, as I've had no problems so far running it on TweakStock still performs great. Remember too that I was using it for a few days before I told anyone else to try it.

Play around with it a bit, see if you can isolate what's at fault, and let us know. Good luck, I hope you can get this figured out!


----------



## Birthofahero

Thanks for the help. I installed eclipse 1.1 a few days ago. Today I decided to run the sq lite script again and ran into a ton of errors. I'm pretty sure when I updated to 1.1 the tweak got disabled so I reflashed the tweak and ran the sq lite script and so far all is good.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978

Birthofahero said:


> Thanks for the help. I installed eclipse 1.1 a few days ago. Today I decided to run the sq lite script again and ran into a ton of errors. I'm pretty sure when I updated to 1.1 the tweak got disabled so I reflashed the tweak and ran the sq lite script and so far all is good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


You'll have to reapply this every time you flash a new rom. It won't survive a flash, even if you don't wipe data.


----------



## Birthofahero

shrike1978 said:


> You'll have to reapply this every time you flash a new rom. It won't survive a flash, even if you don't wipe data.


Yup, figured that one out the long way.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## bwheelies

I did as the OP suggested and flashed the script and used TiBU to apply Dalvik to the ROM and it works very well. Using TweakStock1.1 and PBJ11512.


----------



## craigbob

I tried running the sql optimization script, and all I got was a whole lot of messages saying it could not find sqllite3 in system/xbin.

Any ideas what went sideways for me?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiahead52

it states in the beginning of the script to ignore the errors...its normal and supposed to do that


----------



## Birthofahero

craigbob said:


> it states in the beginning of the script to ignore the errors...its normal and supposed to do that


Yes, but not those errors. Re flash it and make sure you mount /system and /data and /cache in cwm before flashing. Let me know if you get it working. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## craigbob

Birthofahero said:


> Yes, but not those errors. Re flash it and make sure you mount /system and /data and /cache in cwm before flashing. Let me know if you get it working.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


that did the trick. Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birthofahero

craigbob said:


> that did the trick. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Cool. Same thing happened to me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## buhohitr

Hi Cruiserdude, I just wonder what rom and kernel you are using when you tried Thunderbolt script?


----------



## buhohitr

blakec432 said:


> I would like to say, I have done both of these things that Cruiser here has mentioned, and can second that both speed up your phone SO much!!!


What ROM and what kernel you're using when you tested with Thunderbold? Thanks.


----------



## sonicmerlin

All I get when I run the sqlite script is: "database disk image is malformed" about 10 times in a row, and then nothing happens. What the heck...?


----------



## Birthofahero

sonicmerlin said:


> All I get when I run the sqlite script is: "database disk image is malformed" about 10 times in a row, and then nothing happens. What the heck...?


Read...
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## scarygood536

sonicmerlin said:


> All I get when I run the sqlite script is: "database disk image is malformed" about 10 times in a row, and then nothing happens. What the heck...?


don't even use this script anymore. there is another script that is optimized for our device based on this script. look in the forums. And yes read the OP your problem will be solved


----------



## sonicmerlin

Well I read the OP and all the posts in this thread twice already, very carefully, and there was nothing about the specific error I'm experiencing. I also checked the first few pages of this forum and I didn't see any thread titles referring to a Thunderbolt script optimized for the Charge. I finally tried searching the developer forum and saw what you were talking about. The organization here is quite confusing to me. i don't mean to be annoying, but I do generally spend quite some time searching and researching before I ask for help.


----------



## bl00tdi

Read the 2nd link posted in the OP.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

